#       8.3 ?
8.3 ? ,        .         .

----------


## 64

3.0, 2.0?

----------

?

----------

3.0. 
    .

----------

? -   .

----------

, !  .

----------


## Bair

.
       ,   -      ,  ,      ,      ,   . 
    1??
!

----------



----------

